# Horses and cows?



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Very simple question... can horses and cows (technically angus) be turned out together safely? Is there anything health wise I should be concerned about? 

We're looking at property and of course the sig other wants something that moos. :roll: It would be easier if they were together, at least in the beginning till we get things like separate pastures and an arena up. Most likely it will be 2 horses and 5 ish moo cows. This was not exactly what I was thinking when I said I want my own farm... but I'm learning to comprimise.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

They can be turned out together. You need to do some research on both. Ask a vet about diseases and such. We were going to get a steer calf for meat and throw it out with the horses, but I want to dig a bit deeper on cows to make sure I know what I'm doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have never personally done this...but not because of want or unwant...because I've never been in the situation to do so - BUT...I have seen it done.

Growing up in the Cariboo Chilcoltin of British Columbia, a very large Ranching Community and Western Community, I have seen many a large, large pasture with a mixture of both Beef Cattle and Horses.

I've seen it done, but I don't know the technicalities of doing such. 

I do like what mbender had to say.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll have to ask the vet on Tuesday... teeth floating time. =) Also need to make sure they service the area we're looking into. I'd hate to switch vets after 20yrs. 

I know horses should not eat certain feeds that cows get, but that's as far as it went. Upside is the farm I'm really eying up has 3 pastures.... =) Fingers crossed the house isn't in shambles.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You can keep them together without problems. They'll general stay in their own groups and not mess with each other. Also, many folks put cows in the pasture because they'll eat down all the weeds that the horses won't touch and saves them from having to bush hog them.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

They'll be fine. We have never had a problem with our horses and cows being together. I'm pretty sure any ranch has never thought twice about their horses being with their cattle. 

The only problem I have had with horses eating cow feed is that it tends to make them hot/hyper.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Unless your horses are extremely cow agressive or extremely cow shy, I don't think you have much to worry about (other than diseases). When you do turn them out for the first time, especially if your horses have never been around cows, keep an eye on them for an hour or two. If your horses are going to be charging and chasing cows around the field nonstop, the arrangement may not work out. Most of the time it will work out, but just to be safe, keep an eye on them so nobody gets hurt or scared out of thier wits. Both the moo and neigh varieties


----------

